# Help please



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

I have recently purchased the $1000 bucket of fun that you have listed as a suggested build. My last effort was an amd build from about 8 yrs ago. Things have really changed.
I cannot imagine that i can go much further without bugging you to tears. So here goes. You already know the parts list.
1 As the mother board does not have any writing on it how do you wire the front I/O connectors.
2 Can you explain the modular PS.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

If your talking about the ASRock motherboard, page 8 in the manual has the front panel pinout. 

As for a modular power supply, instead of having all the connectors internally wired to the power supply, they are individual connectors, that plug into the side of the power supply.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

alpenadiver said:


> As for a modular power supply, instead of having all the connectors internally wired to the power supply, they are individual connectors, that plug into the side of the power supply.


Like this:


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry, asrock z270 extreme 4. P21 can i just go with the diagram? if i get two cross wired that will short out the mobo


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

PS takes 24 pin end and then matches it with an 18 + 6, if the +6 is to be used you would have to go into the next module and that would leave part empty.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

trakskip said:


> sorry, asrock z270 extreme 4. P21 can i just go with the diagram? if i get two cross wired that will short out the mobo


ASRock Z270 Extreme 4 manual


> From page 21:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The PSU's Main Power to the motherboard is a 20+4-pin that hook together.

The 6P / 8P (6-pin + 2-pin) are fpr PCI-E

The 8P / 4P are for EPS12V / ATX12V


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

I have hooked up the 24, & 8 pin connectors. I've also hooked up all of the case wiring, that is I/O & audio. But when i turn it on,(bench test) i only get lights, no fans nothing else. What am i overlooking?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Start with getting just a simple, basic, bare-bones setup working first, and then build from there. Like this: How to Bench Test, Build, and Troubleshoot Your Computer


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

As Doc suggests try 1 stick of ram, cpu, board, psu on a neutral surface outside the case and see if you can post...if that works add video card and extra ram stick. I assume you used the hsf can you check all pins are through the motherboard? Have you used every component listed by brand?


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

not working. I start with mobo, cpu, cooler, ram, PS, hard drive(donot have SSD yet) ,GPU, i will now go back and hook up monitor and key board and then start over. Will let you know as soon as i have something positive to report. Thank You, every one for your help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Look carefully at the ram to make sure all ends are down and in tight. Make sure all pins are through the board for the hsf and that the 24 pin and 8 pin psu plugs are in tight as well.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Take it all back down to the absolute minimum out on a table. Nothing but motherboard (on a non-conductive surface), CPU (w/heatsink), RAM, PSU, video, keyboard and mouse. 

Now see if it will boot into the BIOS. If not, try different a PSU and/or RAM. Once you do get into the BIOS, reset it to factory defaults. 

Now try booting it up with some minimal version of Linux from a bootable USB flash drive and exercise it some (web) and then leave it running overnight. 

If it's still where you left it the night before, power down, hook up your HD/SSD with Windows and try the same, (exercise it, web, games, whatever), and leave it running overnight. 

If it's fine the next morning, power down and reassemble what you currently have working back inside the case and test.

As you continue beyond the bare minimum, only add one or two pieces of hardware at a time and then re-test to make sure what was added isn't causing problems. 

It seems when you try assembling everything, button it up hit the power switch, it's probably NOT going to work. Could be a missing motherboard standoff and something is touching the case, a missing power cable somewhere ... way too many things that could be wrong. 

Start building from the ground up, a bit at a time, testing along the way so you know you have a good solid foundation. 

Works for me ... :smile:


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

if one standoff pulled out of case is that enough for it not to start? i'am starting from scratch. corsair F270R case, ASRock z270 mobo & 620 Bronze Seasonic PS, Core I5 7600k 3.8 G.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If a missing standoff allows a short-circuit, then absolutely. 

Speaking of electrical, an ESD (ElectroStatic Discharge) can also cause irreversible damage.


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

I'vve got it laid out on the table, PS & MOBO, hooked up monitor, the only thing moving are the lights. The fan in the PS isn't even turning. I cut back to 1 stick of ram.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If the fan in the psu is not turning then the psu is the issue.


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

Doc, I have a new power supply, it is all hooked up except for the hard drive. Any idea on why the power cable to the hard drive would kill every thing. :banghead:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sure if the hard drive is bad it might stop system from booting.


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

I know a lot of stupid questions, but how do you boot up the Bios?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Has to be tapping "DEL" or F2 after pressing power button until you see the option to enter "setup" which is what we call the BIOS.


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

Rich- I've done everything i can and no BIOS. Can you thro a couple of different ideas at me? Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Are you tapping the "DEL" and "F2" keys continuously after pressing the power button?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try holding down [F2] and keep holding it down while you turn on the power.


----------



## trakskip (Jul 11, 2009)

i don't have anymore ideas about this. I've tried it power off , power on , checked out the connections and same result. I'am thinking buy a new motherboard. Will u recomend a gigabite.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Gigabyte is a good brand.


----------

